# B&J Music Mississauga sold to Jam Industries



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

B&J music has been supplying my company for decades (much longer than I've worked at or owned my business). Yesterday I received this email regarding the sale:


_(email deleted. I just realized copying their email might be a violation of their privacy policy. Instead I've placed a summary below.)_

In summary, the email states:
-B&J Music Mississauga sold to Jam Industries
-shutting down operations in Mississauga March 27th
-Inventory is frozen, no orders can be processed
-all stock moving to Montreal where B&J will now operate from

While it seemed like perhaps business was down for them over the past several years, the news still comes as a big surprise to me.

Over the past decade I've been picking up inventory there fairly regularly. I always saw the same people working in the warehouse etc, and I would think about how this seemed like enjoyable, steady work. A lot of those folks were making a career out of working at B&J, and it's sad to think that most/all of those good people will likely now be out of work.

Did anyone else here get the notice? Any insight?


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

B&J was purchased by Fender a while back. Looks like they kept what they wanted and sold off the lines they did not want.....


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Clean Channel said:


> Over the past decade I've been picking up inventory there fairly regularly. I always saw the same people working in the warehouse etc, and I would think about how this seemed like enjoyable, steady work. A lot of those folks were making a career out of working at B&J, and it's sad to think that most/all of those good people will likely now be out of work.
> 
> Did anyone else here get the notice? Any insight?


I got wind of it nearly a month ago. Sad to hear. Found out that Coast (Division of Jam) will be picking everything up. That explains why B&J has had substandard service for the past year or so. Maybe they've known it was coming for a while. Hard to stay on top of your game when you know it is ending soon and you have no chance of coming back.



cbg1 said:


> B&J was purchased by Fender a while back. Looks like they kept what they wanted and sold off the lines they did not want.....


That I didn't know. On an unrelated note, nice to see someone from Elliot Lake. I grew up there!


----------

